# Noise when turning on sprinkler system wakes me up at night? (with video)



## Gloomer (May 25, 2020)

Whenever I turn on my sprinkler system, there is a sound coming from the pipes in the basement. Here is a video on the sound it makes : 
https://drive.google.com/file/d/11nXVbuhMK9Sr0A2wKDpj2TNuL8Qg5nz4/view?usp=sharing

Anyone knows how to fix that? Any tips?

Thanks!!


----------



## synergy0852 (Jun 30, 2018)

I'm thinking it's your meter. I had a similar issue but not as severe as yours. City came out and replaced it for free with a newer style and that took care of it for me.


----------



## Gloomer (May 25, 2020)

synergy0852 said:


> I'm thinking it's your meter. I had a similar issue but not as severe as yours. City came out and replaced it for free with a newer style and that took care of it for me.


I will contact the city and see how it can be changed. Will update the results here.

Thanks!


----------



## Riverpilot (Mar 26, 2019)

Water hammer. Different ways to attempt a fix, such as an arrestor. Plumber, or might be able to do yourself if you're handy. (I'm not handy enough lol


----------



## DiabeticKripple (Apr 14, 2019)

whats your flow rate through the pipes?

a higher flow rate will cause more vibration.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Can you partially close the valve to the main irrigation line, so flow isn't 100%? Helped me


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Hopefully it is morning, not at night


----------



## Bluegrass64 (Aug 16, 2017)

Your meters gone and it's quite bad! My meters on it last leg as well and getting noisier as the years go by.. it's been a long hard road for it to the tune of 6 million hundred cubic feet of combined house/irrigation water use since 1993, irrigation added in 2006..so yeah a new meters in order for me here in the near future


----------



## Ribs33 (Aug 29, 2019)

I had the same issue. The City replaced my water meter which definitely helped, but what made the most improvement was installing check valves in all of my rotors.

The check valves keep the main lines primed and full of water after the zones shut off. Without the check valves, every time the zones turn off, most of the water from the main line to the zone is draining out. So when the valve opens again, the noise you're hearing is water rushing back to fill the main line, and once the main line is filled again, the noise dies down and sounds like normal operation.

Your mileage may vary, but my noise was reduced substantially after installing check valves. Plus, when I turn a zone on now I get water right away and not a bunch of hissing of air.


----------

